# chévere



## maghanish2

¡Hola! Yo sé que la palabra 'chévere' significa más o menos 'cool' in inglés, ¿pero es reconocido en todos los países, o no? 

Por ejemplo, 'guay' es de España, ¿y es 'chévere' de un país en particular?

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Aquical

Es de Venezuela, en México es 'Chido' o 'Suave'.


----------



## lulilanzi

De Venezuela,creo. En Argentina no la usamos.


----------



## maghanish2

Así que, sólo debo usarlo si estoy en Venezuela, ¿sí?


----------



## Haurgelmir

En Chile usamos "Bakán"

Saludos


----------



## Haurgelmir

maghanish2 said:


> Así que, sólo debo usarlo si estoy en venezuela, sí?



Sí. Si usas la palabra "Chévere" en Chile muy poca gente te entendería y sonaría extraño.

Saludos


----------



## rivkaopreis

¡En Colombia sí que es muy común!


----------



## argentina84

En Argentina sabemos lo que significa "chévere", pero como no usamos la expresión, nos resulta algo graciosa (¡en el buen sentido!) 

Algunos años atrás, se usaba la palabra Bakán, según me contó mi mamá.


----------



## Ofelia M.

I have heard it used among Puerto Ricans, and although I have not heard it used extensively among Cubans, we certainly understand it


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú se usa *chévere* bastante, ¿de veras viene de Venezuela?

*chévere**.*
*1. *adj._ Ant._,_ Ec._,_ Hond._,_ Méx._,_ Pan._ y_ Perú._ Primoroso, gracioso, bonito, elegante, agradable.
*2. *adj._ Á. Caribe_,_ Bol._,_ El Salv._ y_ Hond._ Estupendo, buenísimo, excelente.
*3. *adj._ Col._,_ Cuba_,_ Pan._,_ Perú_,_ R. Dom._ y_ Ven._ Benévolo, indulgente. _Un profesor chévere._ _Un examen chévere._
*4. *m. fest._ P. Rico_ y_ Ven._ *petimetre.*
*5. *adv. m._ Ven._ *magníficamente* (‖ muy bien).

También se usa *bacán*.

*bacán**1**, na**.*
*1. *adj._ Chile_,_ Col._ y_ Cuba._ En lenguaje juvenil, muy bueno, estupendo, excelente.

Atentamente,


----------



## Idiomático

Back in the 1930s and 40s there was a restaurant in San Juan, Puerto Rico, called El Chévere.  In PR, chévere, loosely translated, means_ great!  Está chévere = I'ts great!_


----------



## tesalia

maghanish2 said:


> Así que, sólo debo usarlo si estoy en venezuela, sí?


 
_Hola Maghanish2_
_Si la usas en Venezuela, cheverísimo!; pero creo que si la utilizas en cualquier país de habla hispana entenderán perfectamente a qué te refieres: a que estás *bien*, *magnifico*, *excelente*!._



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> En Perú se usa *chévere* bastante, ¿de veras viene de Venezuela?


 
_Hola Erasmo Galeno:_
_He encontrado esto. No me consta que este sea el origen cierto de esta palabra, pero coincide con lo que me han contado sobre ella._

_«La palabra *chevere* o *chévere* fue creada a principios del siglo XX principalmente por la gente que residía en el centro de Venezuela, específicamente en Maracay, Valencia y Los Teques. Su etimología está constituida por partes de palabras; el *che* proveniente de la palabra noche, *ve* proveniente de la palabra Venezuela y *re* de relación, y por lo tanto significa literalmente: noche venezolana para relacionarse. Con el paso de los años la palabra fue tomando la figura y fuerza de todo lo relacionado a bueno, agradable, estupendo, excelente, maravilloso, "guay", etc. Por ejemplo: "íQué chévere es este ritmo!". __El uso del término se ha extendido por muchos países latinoamericanos.»_
_*Fuente Wikipedia*_


_Que estén todos *CHEVERÍSIMOS*!. Saludos,_
*Tesalia*


----------



## K-Milla

Hola 

Creo que en varios países latinos se entiende la palabra y al menos yo la vería como "great/cool/brilliant", algo así.

Tesalia, Gracias por la definición que está _"padrísima"_ por todo lo que implica y como fue saliendo y bueno, que la verdad yo creo que nadie se lo esperaba, ¿no?

¡BUEN FIN DE SEMANA! 

k


----------



## Tezzaluna

In Costa Rica we know what it means but we don't use it.  The most common word for this is "*tuanis*".

Strange, I know, but that's the word.

Tuanis, huh?

Tezza


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi!
As far as I know, the word _chévere_ is used mostly in the Caribbean region. It was brought by African slaves. We use it widely in Colombia, since so long that you can hear it in several oldies (songs). I think is one of the most favourite words to colombians, almost like _bacano_: the Nº1 to mean cool, nice, good, pretty, delicious, etc., etc., etc. We could say _chévere_ is Nº2.

The origin that is described in Wikipedia it's kind of funny to me. That's a strange way to coin a lasting word, specially when taking syllabes from a sentence that doesn't say anything really particular, unless it was kind of a code or a password.

Look what I found: http://www.k-minos.com/2005/01/un-cheversimo-2005.html
The author confirms that the word came from Africa to Cuba and gives us some credible details.

I hope this will satisfy some curiosity here. 

Bye.


----------



## Guayaba

Wow, I was very misinformed!  Someone once told me that _"chévere"_ came from the Argentinian use of _"che"_.  That was obviously quite false, & I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

argentina84 said:


> En Argentina sabemos lo que significa "chévere", pero como no usamos la expresión, nos resulta algo graciosa (en el buen sentido!)
> 
> Algunos años atrás, se usaba la palabra Bakán, según me contó mi mamá.




Hola argentina84:

Lo dice tu madre es cierto (en esto, al menos, puedes creerle ). 
Aunque no soy una momia, yo alcancé a utilizar la palabra "bacán" en mi juventud . Según mi experiencia, su significado era más bien el de hombre adinerado u objeto de lujo. Un "tipo" era un "bacán" si vivía muy bien, especialmente si no se había esforzado mucho para ello. Un hotel bacán, en cambio, era un hotel de lujo.

Uno de los numerosos diccionarios de lunfardo que andan por ahí señala lo siguiente:

Bacán: hombre que mantiene una mujer.* Hombre adinerado. Se aplica a los objetos suntuosos.

*Como te digo, nosotros lo usábamos en las dos últimas acepciones, pero se me ocurre que origen es la primera acepción.

En cuanto al origen de chévere, sin duda, Guayaba, no es argentino y en mi opinión nada tiene que ver con el Che.

Saludos.


----------



## robetova

Hola foreros,
Esto está de mucho contexto para quedarme fuera.
En México esta palabra es muy común, "El paseo esta chévere" fantástico, brillante, divertido, todo lo positivo que se le pueda remplazar. Sinonimamente se utilzan otras dos frases. "Esta padrísimo" o "está a toda madre". A toda madre aún se considera algo vulgar pero padrísimo o bien padre no.

Saludos


----------



## maghanish2

¡Gracias por todas las respuestas!  Las agradezco, y ahora la palabra chévere está más clara para mí!


----------



## tesalia

Milton Sand said:


> The origin that is described in Wikipedia it's kind of funny to me. That's a strange way to coin a lasting word, specially when taking syllabes from a sentence that doesn't say anything really particular, unless it was kind of a code or a password.
> 
> Look what I found: http://www.k-minos.com/2005/01/un-cheversimo-2005.html
> The author confirms that the word came from Africa to Cuba and gives us some credible details.


 
_Hola Milton Sand,_
_Cuando referí lo que dice Wikipedia sobre la palabra 'chévere', me limité a transcribir lo que '…*coincide con lo que me han contado sobre ella*'; sin embargo, me faltó el resto del contenido, que dice:_

_«…Otra versión del origen del vocablo, tras un investigación realizada por el *escritor colombiano Daniel Samper Pizano*, señala que "chévere" nació en Sevilla, España, en la época de la conquista de América, como una derivación del nombre de un marqués francés conocido por su elegancia.»_
_Obtenido de "*http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevere*"_


_Saludos,_
*Tesalia*


----------



## Moritzchen

Me acuerdo del uso de "bacán" en la Argentina con el mismo sentido que explica rafa. Quería decir "de dinero", nada que ver con "cool".


----------



## Dudu678

Alguien ha comentado que en cualquier lugar de habla hispana se iba a entender a qué se refiere.

Yo lo entiendo, pero sé que muchos, muchísimos españoles no tendrán ni la más remota idea de qué les estás diciendo si empleas esta palabra.


----------



## gabbiano

He oído decir "chévere" en Madrid, de una chica española, muy joven. Pues creo que los jóvenes en España lo usan, por lo menos lo entienden.


----------



## Dudu678

¿Será que ya soy demasiado mayor?

Gracias por el comentario, ahora me has hecho pensar.


----------



## gabbiano

No te preocupes, estoy hablando de los jóvenes adolescentes, del colegio. Será por la cantidad de alumnos de América Latina.


----------



## Milton Sand

tesalia said:


> _«…Otra versión del origen del vocablo, tras un investigación realizada por el *escritor colombiano Daniel Samper Pizano*, señala que "chévere" nació en Sevilla, España, en la época de la conquista de América, como una derivación del nombre de un marqués francés conocido por su elegancia.»_[/I]


Ah, caray. Que lo diga Samper (que es de mis favoritos y tiene un increíble sentido del humor), eso me pone a pensar. En todo caso, parece que lo más factible es que el origen de la palabra _chévere_ no sea americano.
Chao,


----------



## K-Milla

robetova said:


> Hola foreros,
> Esto esta de mucho contexto para quedarme fuera.
> En México esta palabra es muy común, "El paseo esta chevere" fantastico, brillante divertido, todo lo positivo que se le pueda remplazar. Sinonimamente se utilzan otras dos frases. "Esta padrisimo" o "esta a toda madre". A toda madre aun se considera algo vulgar pero padrisimo o bien padre no.
> 
> Saludos



No creo que la palabra chévere se pueda considerar de uso común en México. Siempre se relaciona con un país latino, de preferencia Venezuela, algunas veces Colombia. Más no para México.

Lo de _"el paseo esta chévere"_  ¡PARA NADA!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

tesalia said:


> _«La palabra *chevere* o *chévere* fue creada a principios del siglo XX principalmente por la gente que residía en el centro de Venezuela, específicamente en Maracay, Valencia y Los Teques. Su etimología está constituida por partes de palabras; el *che* proveniente de la palabra noche, *ve* proveniente de la palabra Venezuela y *re* de relación, y por lo tanto significa literalmente: noche venezolana para relacionarse. Con el paso de los años la palabra fue tomando la figura y fuerza de todo lo relacionado a bueno, agradable, estupendo, excelente, maravilloso, "guay", etc. Por ejemplo: "íQué chévere es este ritmo!". __El uso del término se ha extendido por muchos países latinoamericanos.»_
> _*Fuente Wikipedia*_
> 
> 
> _Que estén todos *CHEVERÍSIMOS*!. Saludos,_
> *Tesalia*


 
Qué interesante conocer esta hipótesis...
Perdonen si peco de regionalista, pero no dudo que ese sea su origen, los venezolanos somos tan chéveres...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Gatofeliz

El origen de la palabra chévere no es tan difícil o compleja de resolver, ya que su origen esta entrelazado con el lenguaje de los negros traídos a Cuba  desde el África  y en el tiempo de la colonia se usó mucho este significado.
Los africanos en su hablar  nos influenciaron mucho  con distintas palabras. Con el pasar del tiempo fueron los músicos cubanos que llevaron sus ritmos y música a los países del Caribe y causó que algunos países la adoptaran y se propagó como suya, es decir, esta palabra es legendaria en Cuba, como se puede observar han surgidos  muchas frases como: Qué chévere, qué chévere.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gatofeliz said:


> El origen de la palabra chevere no es tan dificil o compleja de resolver, ya que su origen esta entrelazado con el lenguaje de los negros traidos a Cuba desde el Africa y en el tiempo de la colonia, se uso mucho este significado.
> Los africanos en su hablar nos influenciaron mucho con distintas palabras. Con el pasar del tiempo que fuero los musicos cubanos que llevaron sus ritmos y musica a los paises del Caribe y causo que algunos paises la adoptaran y se propago como suya, Es decir esta palabra es legendaria en Cuba, como se puede observar han surgidos muchas frases como ,Que chevere que chevere.


Bienvenido a los Foros WR, Gatofeliz.
Seria muy interesante conocer de donde proviene su hipótesis...¿alguna página en internet donde se pueda constatar?

Saludos cordiales
Rosa


----------



## Amadahy

No sé de dónde, o cuál es el orígen de la palabra "chévere", pero es de amplion uso, desde tiempo muy remoto, en Puerto Rico, donde incluso existe como apellido, y hay una funeraria llamada Funeraria Chévere en un pueblo llamado Jayuya en el centro de la isla... Y no creo que se deba ese nombre a que sea chévere su servicio, jejeje ¡O que sepulten a los "clientes" de forma chévere!


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el Perú sí se usa frecuentemente chévere en el sentido de cool.



Haurgelmir said:


> En Chile usamos "Bakán"
> 
> Saludos


En el Perú también se dice bacán (aunque ya está algo desactualizado), pero no entiendo porque en Chile es con "K" y no con "C"


----------



## vocabulum

K-Milla said:


> No creo que la palabra Chevere se pueda considerar de uso común en México. Siempre se relaciona con un país Latino, de preferencia Venezuela, algunas veces Colombia. Más no para México.
> 
> Lo de _"el paseo esta chevere"_  PARA NADA!



Estoy 100% de acuerdo contigo K-Milla, no considero que la palabra chévere sea de uso común en México, se entiende, eso sí, pero alguien de México diría padre, chido, de poca madre, de poquísima, a todo dar, etc. etc. 

El chévere se ha escuchado en México desde tiempos inmemoriales, en la tele por ejemplo en programas de Venezuela, como bien indicas y reitero que se entiende, pero de eso a que alguien de México la use con naturalidad, o comúnmente, pues no.

Saluti a tutti.
V


----------



## Raeltoc

En el Perú la palabra *chévere *no era conocida hasta hace unos 10 o 15 años.Hoy por influencia de la música tropical,se ha hecho común entre los jóvenes y las clases populares.Antes decíamos bacán,bestial,trome...


----------



## aurilla

"Chévere" se originó en Puerto Rico, donde todavía se usa, aunque no tanto como antes, ya que ha sido suplantado por "cool" y "chilín".


----------



## Amadahy

aurilla said:


> "chévere" se originó en Puerto Rico, donde todavía se usa, aunque no tanto como antes, ya que ha sido suplantado por "cool" y "chilin".


 
¡Sí, eso escuché! Que la palabra chévere se originó en Puerto Rico, y se extendió a otros países por vía de los cantantes boricuas que fueron a Cuba, algunos de ellos como integrantes de La Sonora Matancera, y la palabra fue integrada a algunas canciones que llegaron de Cuba a México y Sud América.

Así, de igual forma que muchas canciones de autores boricuas fueron tomadas como cubanas, el vocablo ¨chévere¨ se fue integrando a otros países como de origen cubano...


----------



## fiammetta3

En Ecuador la palabra "chévere" es muy utilizada. Es del lenguaje diario y no sonaría extraño. Es utilizada por tanto jóvenes como mayores.


----------



## desopilant

Disculpen la falta de tildes. Escribo desde mi celular.

Segun el novelista e historiador peruano, japonés, nacionalizado español Fernando Iwasaki, la palabra "chévere" se originó en España. Creo que entre los siglos XV y XVI, del apellido de un conde, o gobernador,  no sé, no estoy seguro, quien era rico y elegante. Hasta existía un refrán con su apellido que decía algo así como "doblón de a dos que Monsieur de Chévere es más grande que vos".


----------

